# Supra meet @ WIM



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

A meet I went to today, some very tasty motors there :thumb:

Link to photos

Video


----------



## supramatt (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice pics mate you got mine in there its pic 3 was dirty as got wet on the way up. Was a good day tho and the weather held off to ,


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

supramatt said:


> Nice pics mate you got mine in there its pic 3 was dirty as got wet on the way up. Was a good day tho and the weather held off to ,


You should've gone to the autosmart van that I arranged to get it clean again 

Was a great day though and was loving the dyno runs


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

what bhp?


----------



## supramatt (Aug 11, 2006)

Judas said:


> what bhp?


What mine? if so 490 bhp running t62 phr stage 2 dbb


----------



## supramatt (Aug 11, 2006)

i have a Autosmart depo 3 doors from my house mate


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

supramatt said:


> What mine? if so 490 bhp running t62 phr stage 2 dbb


Nice  Jamie P has 850bhp doesn't he? That burnout he did was awesome :lol:



supramatt said:


> i have a Autosmart depo 3 doors from my house mate


Alright for some eh, bet you have the whole range! lol


----------



## supramatt (Aug 11, 2006)

Pezza4u said:


> Nice  Jamie P has 850bhp doesn't he? That burnout he did was awesome :lol:
> 
> Alright for some eh, bet you have the whole range! lol


ya his a nutter lol look on you tube there are a fue vids of him

never been over there lol but might have to take a walk over there one night . What stuff's good then?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

supramatt said:


> ya his a nutter lol look on you tube there are a fue vids of him
> 
> never been over there lol but might have to take a walk over there one night . What stuff's good then?


Yeah I've seen a few of his videos before!

Have a look at the Autosmart section on here as to what's good


----------

